# Cast nets



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

I brought a little maybe 2-3 radius one a while back but won't sink fast enough, so I still end up buying bait. What size do you guy use or recommends.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I use an 8 footer*

I got an 8 footer I bought in Foley and it has 1.5 lbs per foot. Sinks faster. Finally got to throw it half way good. Never used them before I moved to this area. Smaller nets allow for fish to swim away easy. good luck, Mike


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Outcast has some good ones.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

At least a 7 footer. 3/8 mesh will do for most bait. My first net was a super spreader from walmart. I would suggest this brand to learn on. Cheap and won't hurt too much if you lose it to some rocks.

Soak in 1 cup fabric softener and warm water over night in 5 gallon bucket (helps soften net). Watch http://youtu.be/Le6P2nFZhsA. Super easy way to throw.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i do just fine with my 4-5 footer from walmart. easy to throw with no teeth and opens up almost every time. i get my bait shallow so the time of it to fall is not really much of a concern to me. i usually spend about an hour and get more bait than i can use.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't buy anything less then a 6' net. It's hard to believe but throwing a small net is harder then a larger net.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Amen to that. I have alittle net (5') I keep in my tool box for emergencies. It take a few throws for me to pancake it but I can pancake a 7-12 foot no problem. Also a small net is worthless unless you're throwing in about 2' of water.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

7ft betts blue, 1.5 ibs per foot make it sink like rock, highly reccommened


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have to confess that I just learned really how to throw a net yesterday from Butler879. After finally learning I now find it much easier to throw my 11' than my 5'. As a newbie, I would humbly suggest at least a 10'. Bigger, quality nets really are easier to throw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I agree the bigger net is easier to throw. I bought mine at Brunson nets in Foley I paid $100.00 for a 10' 3/8 mesh. If you have a bad throw with a 10' net it's probably better than a good throw with a 4' net. This is how I throw a net.




good luck if you wanna try my net give me a call I'm Brandon.
"Edit" Also one big thing to remember is to hold the lead line with your pinky finger 1 second longer as you throw it to allow the back of the net to to stay open. I personally think this is the biggest over looked secret to throwing a cast net.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

^^^^^ this video is the one that works best for me. I had a 6' ft net from walmart that I have had forever that worked ok. until I went with someone who threw a 10' net and could not believe the difference it made in the time saved on catching bait. so I bought a 10' cracker cast net 3/8 mesh 1.5lbs per ft. watched a the video above a few times then made some practice cast in the yard and within 30 min I was throwing it perfectly!


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice pickup a 8' so I guess 16'. I've thrown my buddies 8'before way easier to open up than my little one. Thanks again pff


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Anything under 8' and nothing past 14' (legal size cut off) I throw 12's and 14's. Honestly I throw every size net the same way. Try different ways. Lead in the mouth has always worked for me.


----------

